# sounds topics



## alejoim (Nov 24, 2015)

HELLO!!
i´m very interested in improve my learn in sounda topics, so i would like any of you should me information about sound control. thank you


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not sure what you are asking, Alejo. Can you clarify your question?


----------

